# (python island)Pundamilia nyererei breeding.... help



## shygurl0189 (Apr 11, 2011)

hi. kinda new to the forum and new to african/mouthbrooding cichlids. About a little over a month ago I went to a cichlid swap and picked up 8 of these guys 2 males and 6 females. all getting along great! (used to having convicts.) Anyway cant find alot of info on theses guys and have 1or2 females with eggs in their mouths. I find it really cool. However the larger of the two is on the 14th day and I have noticed that her stomach is getting alittle concaved. i have read about some safe ways to strip her and was wondering if i should since she has lost so much weight? also at 2 weeks how far along in development are the eggs?

Thanks for looking and and all advice is appreciated!
Tammy


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

She's fine. You can strip and expect fry with no egg sacks at 18-19 days.


----------

